# Scratches on cam



## 200sxman (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi, I have a used highport intake cam for the SR20 to put on my lowport, but my question is more for cams in general. How much damage(scratches, etc) can a cam have and still be good? The cam I have has a few scratches on it--mostly real light on the faces of the lobes, but a couple of small moderate ones, and is slightly shipped on the edges of some of the lobes. What would be anyone-who-has-experience-with-cam's opinions about using it? Thanks in advance


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

If you can feel scratches in the lobe of a cam by running your fingernail across the lobe, it will wear the rocker arm and change the clearances.

Lew


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

is it possible to repolish the lobes w/o affecting the lift or duration that much?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> is it possible to repolish the lobes w/o affecting the lift or duration that much?


The cam lobes are hardened (Parkerized). Polishing the lobes will destroy the hardened surface, and the cam will wear faster than normal.

Lew


----------



## guam_boy00 (Mar 2, 2005)

It's junk if it doesn't pass the finger nail test


----------

